# ISIS leader killed



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Trump finally got the ISIS leader this morning. POS blew himself up hiding behind 3 little kids. Large raid of a compound, NO US troops killed or injured. Except a service dog chasing the POS down a tunnel was injured when he blew himself up.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/abu-bakr-al-baghdadi-leader-isis-targeted-u-s-raid-n1072506


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This is a great day for our country and a historic moment for the president.
A big thanks to those brave soldiers that made it all possible. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Now there is a win! Can I say good riddance to the POS @Mish ? I am pretty sure he had no redeeming qualities whatsoever. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mish, I have mixed feelings on this. Yes, I agree that egregious men must be silenced. And with both of us living in America that simply means we contribute a few bucks to our conservative or liberal representatives, we argue on talk-radio, and then 31.5% of our population goes off to vote.

That's not how the middle-east handles those who would seek power within The State. They send out their minions to silence their detractors with a simple shot to the head. Then the tyrants rule until they are in their 40s when some up-and-coming young despoiler blows up their car.

When I was in college my girl friend (who was Jewish with a rabbi father) and her best friend sold everything scrap they didn't need and went to see Jerusalem. Oh, there was still shootings and bombings there at that time, and the girls were lucky enough to have two Israeli solders as "tour guides."

Funny as I remember that era. I knew "The Golan Heights" before I knew the "The Midvale Heights."


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Now there is a win! Can I say good riddance to the POS @Mish ? I am pretty sure he had no redeeming qualities whatsoever. :tango_face_grin:


You are correct. I'm still going to talk about our soldiers and the amazing job that they are doing to keep the world safe.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent News! This qualifies as the Muslime Kill Of The Day! :vs_peace:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

It will be interesting to see how long it takes for someone to leak the unit and designation for those involved in the raid.

With Osama Bin Laden, . . . it was about 4 hours before Seal Team 6 was ID'ed as the unit responsible. 

From there on out, . . . the ********* have had a price on their heads and I'll never be fully satisfied about the Chinook chopper that went down and killed 15 seals from Team 6.

That was in my opinion no "coincidence", . . . somebody got the intel, . . . and then got an Al Qida payday, . . . and it wouldn't surprise me at all if it was someone who swore that no matter what ever happened, . . . he would stand with islam.

Anyway, . . . rant off, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

:vs_smile::vs_smile::vs_smile::vs_smile::vs_smile:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Anyway, . . . rant off, . . .


No, Dwight, you make some valid statements. And I don't post every grain of truth I know, either.

I rotate my EDCs amid both revolvers and automatics, and they are carried in so many jackets and on belts that most illegal Madison aliens cannot count that high.

But your observation is spot-on. No foreigner (even the ones 'legally' here) should know any information on our armed forces. These foreigners might decide to go back to Venezuela, taking with them all of the pictures, magazines and interviews done with the American military.

I'm about eight miles from Truax and I have never, ever put one foot on that base. Belief it or not, the housewives of my subdivision know the make and model of each jet that flies over--some knew about the F-35s before the news hit the TV or newspaper.

Granted, I do not wish our population to be treated like Soviet citizens. But some old war posters used the warning, "_Loose lips sink ships_." It was good advice then and it's still good now.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Of course the Washington post had a different take on it.
"Washington Post publishes al-Baghdadi headline referring to ISIS leader as 'austere religious scholar'"

https://www.foxnews.com/media/washington-post-al-baghdadi-obituary-headline-isis


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Of course the Washington post had a different take on it.
> "Washington Post publishes al-Baghdadi headline referring to ISIS leader as 'austere religious scholar'"
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/media/washington-post-al-baghdadi-obituary-headline-isis


When I see the words Washington and Post My brain automatically follow it up with the words Sucks and Ass


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

> Eight helicopters were met with gunfire as they approached the compound, and returned fire to neutralize the threat. When the choppers landed "a large crew of brilliant fighters" emerged. They blew holes into the building to avoid a booby-trapped main door.


It sounds like Special Forces ran him down, YAY! Good riddance you lousy puke.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

They got his media spokesman today also. 

He thought his location was known...started fleeing...hid out in a tanker truck.

Boom!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trump slaps Nancy and the DNC. Keep it up Trump you are really starting to impress me .

"Trump says he kept details of ISIS operation from Pelosi to avoid leaks" ""No, I didn't. I didn't do that. I wanted to make sure this kept secret," Trump said. "I don't want to have people lost.""
"The president went on to call Washington, D.C. "a leaking machine, and said he decided "we will not notify them until our great people are out," because "I don't want to have them greeted with firepower like you wouldn't believe.""

Of course her or the DNC would have leaked it, they always do. CNN would have called his cell phone and warned him .

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/tr...-of-isis-operation-from-pelosi-to-avoid-leaks


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

CBS News and NBC News Facebook pages are full of comments by totally psychotic Trump haters.
It would be funny as heck, but these people are seriously deranged.

You have to keep and eye on your enemy, as Sun Tzu stated centuries ago. 

Make sure you vote for Trump in 2020, the alternative is unbelievably scary.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

I will borrow a quote from Bill Maher about David Koch's death.

"I am glad he is dead...I hope the end was painful."

I love how Trump just ran this guy down in the press conference. I only regret they didn't live stream it to the whole country.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, as you guys know, I'm under the weather. It was good to see you guys post some "cheery news" for a change. Now, you could really make my day if anyone has a picture of his twin brother being sucked through an auger. I love that light comedy streak this forum has...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The socialist left and their lap dogs the MSM are so maniacal about not giving Trump a win it's pathetic. No matter how you feel about Trump it's clear that the left and the MSM are the enemies of this republic.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> The socialist left and their lap dogs the MSM are so maniacal about not giving Trump a win it's pathetic. No matter how you feel about Trump it's clear that the left and MSM are the enemies of this republic.


I agree. In fact, I think it was Rush Limbaugh who reported that "the left" tried to get Trump impeached the second day of his first term. That's a record not many of us here could duplicate.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

All the leftists are howling mad that Trump told Putin and Turkey but not the Democrats.
And their followers are too stupid to understand that we would be entering Russian controlled air space so they HAD to be told to avoid an international incident.
Their deranged hatred is very dangerous for the future of this country.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> It sounds like Special Forces ran him down, YAY! Good riddance you lousy puke.


It was Delta that got him, SFOD-D. This is a big score for America and Delta. It ain't as big as Bin Laden, but it is pretty big. The house that he was in, was leveled by bombs.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> All the leftists are howling mad that Trump told Putin and Turkey but not the Democrats.
> And their followers are too stupid to understand that we would be entering Russian controlled air space so they HAD to be told to avoid an international incident.
> Their deranged hatred is very dangerous for the future of this country.


The left will use this tactic going forward using the MSM to feed the sheeple. The left knows all to well the power of propaganda and the sheeple are easily swayed.

Hitler was well aware of this fact as well.



> "For even Propaganda is no more then a weapon, though a frightful one in the hand of an expert.
> 
> The second question is: To who should the propaganda be addressed? The intelligentsia or to the masses? Always and exclusively to the masses "
> 
> ...


The MSM attacking Trump since the day he announced is not an accident.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

C'mon guys, this forum is for telling ridiculous jokes and suspended belief! If you guys are going to be serious and informative, I'll pull out my dad's tape of that horrible three month period in 1942 where even food stamps were not enough!

"The power of propaganda?" Everyone here knows the left lies and hates Trump because he's wealthy and has a cute wife. You cut me loose from the "moorings of reason" and I'll have every idiot in Moscow fearing that Shari Lewis and Lambchop are already on their way to radiation bomb everything clear to the Volga.

I would have mentioned the condition that every Muscovite will pee himself, but then I remembered they got governmental rest stops almost six months ago. Will their slavish innovation ever stop?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How the next part of the story. Got to love this . "Likely al-Baghdadi successor killed in airstrike after ISIS leader's death" Trump should come on TV and say NEXT. Report now is that likely should read was killed.

https://video.foxnews.com/v/6098803821001/#sp=show-clips


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> All the leftists are howling mad that Trump told Putin and Turkey but not the Democrats.
> And their followers are too stupid to understand that we would be entering Russian controlled air space so they HAD to be told to avoid an international incident.
> Their deranged hatred is very dangerous for the future of this country.


The Dems are more Trump's enemy than Russia and Turkey, for sure.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> The Dems are more Trump's enemy than Russia and Turkey, for sure.


Okay, but I must understand your criteria.

If you are discussing 'muscle,' yes all three segments hire muscle, but never get their personal hands dirty. After all, any putz can handle a AK-47. Heck, even Slippy can wreck your whole day with only an SKS...

Then there's the 'mental' angle. I cannot answer your issues here, I have no access to the translator, who would be a chimpanzee!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Why did Trump have the number 1 and 2 leaders of ISIS killed in the same week ? To show Obama how easy it is. Use the Army.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> To show Obama how easy it is. Use the Army.


I think we were always dealing with the 'B' Team in the middle-east. But since half of this country doesn't want to see a poor, innocent camel die, it looks like we can only kill their leaders a dozen at a time.

I'll say this again, we are blowing our chances to train new pilots. Heck, I'm for voting we get a crack bunch of female pilots and tell them all these rags cheat on their wives. Actually, they cheat on their camels, but the women don't have to know that.

Heck, I'd take a bi-plane over their munitions plants. After all. bi-planes date back to 1903, and every camel saddle in Syria dates to about 1850. Our 'modern technology' would not make this a fair fight.

If you cannot defend yourself by controlling your own sky, and any mercenary can leisurely walk across your borders and kill a bunch or these putzes, why do we bother dropping really expensive ordnance?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Guess two terrorists stopped smoking this week.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Guess two terrorists stopped smoking this week.


 By now they found out that the 72 virgins are camels. And it gets worst from there. Mohammad did not rise from the dead, he is still dead.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

No Sir, those 72 Virgins were pigs and feral hogs. The Camels just watch and say "squeal like a pig BITCH" @Smitty901
Mohammad is getting reamed in the ass by Satan himself, for being a pedo..


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

Wait until they see the heavenly reward they praise so much..


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Number 3 in the ISIS command was taken out too.. HooYah. 
This is a little gloating, but its good to see a POTUS ask his military leadership to do things they are trained for.. Just do it.


----------

